
Rare cancer seen in 41 homosexuals (1981) - duked
http://www.nytimes.com/1981/07/03/us/rare-cancer-seen-in-41-homosexuals.html
======
coreyp_1
Wow! Before they knew about HIV and AIDS. Interesting history!

